# Warhammer



## Jerico (Feb 21, 2008)

Has anyone Beta tested the up and coming Warhammer World MMORPG?
If so what are your thoughts???


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 21, 2008)

I wonder will this be like World Of Warcraft and rely on subscriptions or will they go for the Guild wars route?


----------



## Jerico (Feb 22, 2008)

I think it will probably be subscription unfortunately. The screen shots on the website suggets it will look something like WoW and LotRO. Not as cartoon like as WoW but maybe not as good graphically as LotRO, but then the end result may be surprisingly good.


----------



## devilsgrin (Feb 23, 2008)

i certainly don't think having to pay a subscription for an MMORPG is a bad thing. sure it would be great to not have to, but then you end up with what? Guild Wars, thats what... eeww.
It would actually be safer to say that regardless of being three years younger than WoW, it is still WoW that looks like Warhammer, considering the blatant IP rip-off that is the entire Warcraft gaming franchise. 
haven't beta tested, yet its supposed to be similar in play style to Dark Age of Camelot with a more modernised MMO feel. It will likely seem rather WoW/EQ2/LOTRO-ish in UI. the screen shots have me in mind of an EQ2 style... beautiful and neither too WoW cartoony, nor striving too much for LotRO's realism.


----------



## Jerico (Feb 23, 2008)

devilsgrin said:


> i certainly don't think having to pay a subscription for an MMORPG is a bad thing. sure it would be great to not have to, but then you end up with what? Guild Wars, thats what... eeww.
> It would actually be safer to say that regardless of being three years younger than WoW, it is still WoW that looks like Warhammer, considering the blatant IP rip-off that is the entire Warcraft gaming franchise.
> haven't beta tested, yet its supposed to be similar in play style to Dark Age of Camelot with a more modernised MMO feel. It will likely seem rather WoW/EQ2/LOTRO-ish in UI. the screen shots have me in mind of an EQ2 style... beautiful and neither too WoW cartoony, nor striving too much for LotRO's realism.


 
Ditto your sentiments completely devilsgrin


----------



## devilsgrin (Feb 24, 2008)

i love it when people agree with me unconditionally.


----------

